# 13 yrs of trying and now BFP!!! (UPDATE)



## Alacransita84

Hi All. New here and just wanted to share with you all my story. Me and my husband have been TTC for 13 yrs. After many years of trying I figured I just could not conceive. I never went to any fertility doctors as I figured that would be way out of our price range. About 2 years ago AF showed lasting only a few days. A few days later it was as if AF showed back up and way heavier along with very bad pains in my side. It was horrible. This went on for almost a week. The pain was so horrible I called and made an appointment with a gynecologist. They did a blood draw and I got a call a couple days later and was told I was either pregnant or having a MC as my hcg levels were high. I happened to have a PT at the time so right after getting the call I went and tested. It came up negative. I went in for another blood draw 2 days later and it was confirmed that it was a chemical pregnancy. It has now been 2 years since the chemical and a few weeks ago my breasts became very sore to the touch. They felt bruised. Did not have any pain at all in the nips. Thought that was a little weird, but did not even think about pregnancy. A little over a week ago I started spotting very light pink. This went on for 3 days and on day 4 I had a little bit of brown spotting. Day 5 I woke up and checked and there was no light pink or brown spotting. I decided to go ahead and test. I took clearblue easy digital and it quickly read pregnant. I did a little reading online and saw that there have been a few people get a false positive with this same test. I took another clearblue test this morning which is 2 days after the first and I had the same result. Wish I could see a doctor today, but everything in my area is closed for the holiday, so I will be trying to get in to see a doc tomorrow as I want to confirm that I am indeed pregnant and also check my progesterone levels as I feel that could have been the problem for the chemical preg. last time. Keeping my fingers crossed as Me and my husband have wanted this for so long. We are super excited. My husband already has 2 children from his teenage years. They are already teenagers, but this would be my first child. So happy as I am going on 32 this year.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congratulations!! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :) x


----------



## victoria11

Congratulations :) :) xx


----------



## VickyLou

Amazing news!! Congratulations. I know what it's like to try for a long time. Took me 8years to get my first now I'm 7weeks from having number 2. Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months.xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun! xxx


----------



## Alacransita84

Thank you all so much! I just called the doctor and they are not able to get me in until tomorrow. I am hoping that they will be able to estimate a due date from the day my implantation bleeding started as AF has always been weird. AF has been 19 days apart and at times as many as 40 days in between. Congrats on your 2 bundles of joy VickyLou :) Bet you can't wait to meet your new little one.


----------



## fairyy

Congratulations :flower: Happy and healthy 9months to you! :)
Such an awesome news :happydance:


----------



## fairymum

ye


----------



## Alacransita84

Well, I went to the clinic today. Urine Test came back negative. I started bleeding heavy yesterday afternoon. Bright red. Clots started today. Few small cramps. They did a blood draw and will call me with the results tomorrow. The two hpt's I took were Clearblue easy digital. They both showed pregnant and I took them 2 days apart both upon waking in the morning. My urine could have been diluted when I went to the clinic, or it could be possible that I was never pregnant to begin with. Will see what the results are tomorrow. If the blood test is negative I don't know what to think about Clearblue Easy Digital tests. Then again with my last chemical pregnancy the doctors Urine Test came back negative and the blood test positive. Guess I will just have to wait. If the blood test does come back positive though it is really looking like another chemical :(


----------



## fairyy

So sorry to hear this :hugs:
I hope you get your sticky bean soon. [-o&lt;

I will check for updates about your blood tests.


----------



## Bevziibubble

So sorry. Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Alacransita84

Thank You all for your kind words. The last hpt I took was Monday morning. It was positive. Started bleeding heavy bright red Tuesday. Went to doc Wednesday and the doctor came in and told me the urine test came back negative and that they only use the best. I was told they would call me Thursday (yesterday) with the results. When I did not get a call I figured my blood test came back negative and maybe I was just never pregnant. Well, I got a call this morning. The doctor said my hcg levels came back elevated and she was shocked as she thought it was going to come back nothing. They had me go in at 1 to draw more blood. Went through 4 needles before they got a vein, but they eventually did and said they would have the results Monday. My guess is there will be a drop in the hcg seeing as how I am still bleeding bright red and still pretty heavy. I have not had the severe pain I had with my last chemical, but the off and on headaches have went away and my breasts are no longer sore/hurting.


----------



## Fairydustt

congrats


----------



## CobynTTmom

I am so sorry love... :( I want to reassure you that there is still tons of hope. You are in fact able to concieve, which is good news. But now I think it would be a good idea to talk to your doctor as to why this keeps happening. My heart breaks for you to see a bfp and then have to deal with heartache shortly after. Stay positive and hopeful and keep working towards your miracle baby. It WILL happen. I wish and hope nothing but the best for you and a proactive doctor! &#10084;


----------



## Alacransita84

CobynTTmom said:


> I am so sorry love... :( I want to reassure you that there is still tons of hope. You are in fact able to concieve, which is good news. But now I think it would be a good idea to talk to your doctor as to why this keeps happening. My heart breaks for you to see a bfp and then have to deal with heartache shortly after. Stay positive and hopeful and keep working towards your miracle baby. It WILL happen. I wish and hope nothing but the best for you and a proactive doctor! &#10084;


Thank you so very much for your kind words. I did follow up with my doctor. He ran some tests and yesterday diagnosed me with PCOS. Starting today I am taking Progesterone pills and Folic Acid 2x a day and Metformin 1x per day. He said for the 1st week to only take 1 Metformin and week 2 to take 2 of them and week 3 move up to 3 per day. I will be going back in 1 month and he said if I am not pregnant by the time I go back to see him he is going to start me on Clomid as well. Now that I know what the problem is it makes me feel hopeful. Me and my husband have wanted this for so long and we are excited to start this process.


----------



## kdmalk

I hope you will continue to update.


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

congratulations x


----------



## Alacransita84

So the pregnancy ended in a Chemical and the doctor had me on meds and said he would start me on Clomid if I did not fall pregnant. Well I had last seen him in early October. He asked if I had been taking my folic acid and metformin and I told him yes. That was the whole appointment and was the time he was supposed to start me on Clomid. I guess he decided not to start me on it because he never scheduled me another appointment as he always had before. That was it. I pretty much gave up and stopped the metformin and folic acid and went on with my daily life. Things had been pretty hectic around December and January for me with family and all. Come February 2nd I decide to buy a couple tests as I had been feeling like af was coming on for over a week and it never did and I could not even recall when I last saw af. Took the test and it came back positive. Took another the next morning and it also came back positive. I called and made an appointment. They got me in and took a urine sample. It came back positive. That really surprised me as both the last times the urine tests came back negative and the blood tests positive. I was scheduled an ultrasound to find out how far along I was. The day of the us the baby measured 6weeks and 1 day and there was a heartbeat. I wanted to cry. This was my first time ever hearing a heartbeat. Everything looked great. A week later doctor started me on progesterone as my levels were low as with my chemicals. I was surprised to had made it 7 weeks without progesterone as with my 2 chemicals I did not make it that far due to low progesterone. I had another ultrasound at 9 weeks 1 day. It was measuring at 9 weeks 3 days. Pretty close still. Still a heartbeat and everything still looked great. Baby was even moving around a bit. I am now 12 weeks and everything seems to be going really good this time. Almost past the 1st Trimester. Me and my husband are beyond excited. We are hoping for a baby girl as he has 3 boys from when he was younger. Most of our family and friends think we will have a boy. Either way we are super excited and just want a healthy baby. I am very impatient and the days seems to be going by so slow. We can't wait to find out the gender. I actually paid $7.99 the other day to the gender experts to use the ramzi method to predict boy or girl based on the location of my placenta. The results came back girl. I could not stop smiling, yet I know there is still only a 50/50 chance and I will have to wait to actually find out. Here are my 6w1d and 9w transvaginal ultrasounds.... You can see where the gender experts highlighted my placenta on the 6w1d us.
 



Attached Files:







3333333333333333333333333333.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 21









333333333.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## LAR83

Congrats! I just read up on the past posts and the one from today. I am really happy for you :)


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations! <3


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYY CONGRATS!!! So Happy For you!!! Your story is beautiful!!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Congrats!!!!


----------



## saveme

Aww congratulations!!! What a wonderful outcome!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great news. Congratulations! :)


----------



## iBeach

Huuuuge congratulations!


----------



## aw1990

awwww! congratulations! xxx


----------



## BunInTheBelly

How beautiful, love the US pics! Congrats!


----------



## Alacransita84

I got to hear the heartbeat again last week. Dr. said it sounded girly. I also had a blood draw to check for any possible problems/defects. I received a call this morning telling me that my results came back abnormal for neural tube defects :( They said I will receive a call in a few days to schedule me an appointment with a specialist to check everything. I am currently 16 weeks and I can't stop crying. I am so worried. Me and my husband have wanted a child for so long. We have been so excited. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## margeandmom

That is so sad! I am really hoping things turn around for you. I'll be praying.


----------



## margeandmom

From what I have been reading, there is still a good chance that your baby will be completely healthy! It sounds like the tests you took was just a screen, correct? And not diagnostic?


----------



## margeandmom

This link looked encouraging! Full of success stories!

https://www.babycenter.com/400_abno...s-lab-need-someone-to-talk-to_11447319_229.bc


----------



## Parkep

I hope margeandmom is right and it's just a screen. My fingers are crossed for you hun


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Alacransita84

Thank you all. The nurse did not tell me the name of the blood draw I had or my odds but I have been doing a lot of reading online and have seen so many women in the same position whose babies were perfectly healthy as well as many women who turn down these blood draws due to results that would scare them when there more than likely was not a problem. Me and my husband are staying positive and have told ourselves everything will be fine with the baby and we will possibly get to find out the gender sooner than expected. Either way though we love this baby with all our hearts. Problems or not we will remain strong and do everything we can to take care of our little angel. Thank you all for the well wishes. I will update when I know something. I am guessing they will call tomorrow to set up my appointment which I am hoping will be within the week. My husband had an accident cutting a tree and a pretty large branch fell and hit his back. He is having a hard time walking and is in quite a bit of pain. Though nothing was broken or fractured he is pretty swollen on the sides of his spine. I am hoping by my appointment he will be well enough to accompany me.


----------



## HopefulPony

Alacransita84 said:


> I got to hear the heartbeat again last week. Dr. said it sounded girly. I also had a blood draw to check for any possible problems/defects. I received a call this morning telling me that my results came back abnormal for neural tube defects :( They said I will receive a call in a few days to schedule me an appointment with a specialist to check everything. I am currently 16 weeks and I can't stop crying. I am so worried. Me and my husband have wanted a child for so long. We have been so excited. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.

They can be quite inaccurate, please don't worry, they get it wrong a lot!


----------



## Alacransita84

I had my appointment today and found out we are having a boy. We also received some upsetting news. A few problems were found. One leg was measuring longer than the other and the doctors said it could be possible clubfoot. The baby was also missing 3 fingers one hand. A heart defect was also detected as well as some fluid around the brain. They are not sure what kind of heart defect. They drew blood for more testing and I am to go back for another us in 4 weeks. The Dr. said here in my state i am too far along for an abortion but I can go to another state to do so. He said he had to mention the option. I told him none of the problems sound life threatening and that was not an option for me. We love this little guy so much no matter what. A few missing fingers and possible limp will not change that. I also have a nephew who was born with a heart defect and fluid around his brain. He is doing great though he does require a surgery every now and then. I guess we will just have to stay positive and wait for more results and figure out where to go from there with any surgeries that may be needed. I have been doing some reading online and found an article about VACTERL with hydrocephalus. My brother did confirm to me this is what my nephew had. He had the heart defect and fluid around his brain as well as a missing urethral opening at the end of his boy parts. The missing urethral opening was in the article I read as being one of the defects caused by the hydrocephalus. There are many defects caused by it and it differs by child. Limb abnormalities were listed as defects caused by it as well. I am guessing my little guy has the same thing as my nephew only with different defects caused by it. I am only 18 weeks and worried that more defects could show up by the time he arrives. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congratulation on having a boy!! So sorry your having to go through this, stay strong!. You're one brave mama and your little boy is one lucky boy to have you for his mummy!. I wish you all the luck in the world hunny <3 xx


----------



## StillPraying

I'm so sorry to hear that you are having to deal with these issues! But you truly are a wonderful mom and your son is so blessed to have someone like you, who loves him despite possible defects <3 keeping you in my prayers hon.


----------



## Alacransita84

Received devastating news today. Our baby boy had no heartbeat. I would be 22 weeks 1 day today. The doctor thinks it may have happened within the last 10 days and could have been due to his heart defect. Me and my husband are trying to stay as positive as we can. It is very heartbreaking but I want to think that he is in a better place and maybe god took him so he did not have to suffer. We are not sure at this point if we want to try again. If we do decide to later down the road (I want to wait a while) the doctor mentioned a chromosome test which me and my husband want to take to rule out any problems between the two of us. I am currently waiting to get an appointment to be induced into labor to deliver our little angel. Thank you ladies for all the support and best wishes to all you mommies and mommies to be.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm so sorry to hear this :cry: I delivered my son at 15 weeks and I know how heartbreaking it is to go through, and I'm so very sorry you are going through it. I wish I had the words to take away the pain but please know that you are not alone. He truly is in a better place where there is no suffering <3 Be kind to yourself hon, and allow yourself to grieve for as long as you need :flower:


----------



## HopefulPony

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your precious boy xxxx


----------



## LAR83

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So. Sorry. :nope:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry for your loss of your little boy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry for your loss! <3 no words can comfort you from the pain your going through, I have been in the situation of being in the scan room and being told our first little boy had not heartbeat and I also lost twin boys in Jan this year. If you need to talk please PM me <3 be kind to yourself xxxxxx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

So sorry to hear about your loss :cry:

As a mom of multiple angels I can understand completely how you must feel. Massive hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

I have just read through your whole story. I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby boy :( :hugs:


----------



## Alacransita84

I gave birth to our precious little baby boy on the 6th of this month. He was beautiful. It is the most heartbreaking thing I could ever imagine. We laid him to rest on the 8th. He was so very tiny. He had his daddy's nose and lips. Baby boy had all of his fingers but his leg was just below the knee and his foot was dangling like it had been tangled or twisted.
 



Attached Files:







18951106_1502348849837268_7709749984989462845_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so sorry for your loss :cry::hugs:


Code:


----------



## Kiwiberry

This is so heartbreaking :cry:. I know I can't offer any comfort but I wanted to say that I am so sorry this happened :hugs: :hugs:.

Rest in peace sweet baby boy.


----------



## george83

So so sorry, thinking of you and your precious baby x x


----------



## 6lilpigs

So sad for you both, your little boy was loved for every second of his precious life, take care xxx


----------

